# Level of Education



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know this is a personal questions so answer only if you wish, was wondering what the education backgrounds are of our users here.

Personally, I got a BBA w/ major in CIS from James Madison University in 2001. I am looking to get an MBA soon but need to figure out what in and how to pay for it.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I have a university degree in Business Economics... even though I'm working now as a computer programmer.

All the skills I need to know I learned on my own; alot of wasted money


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Currently Im working on my BS degree for Nursing.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a university degree in Cultural History, although I work in the computer (internet) business now as well.
Still I don't think my study was money wasted.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

A.A. in Network Admin, Web Page Develpement, Computer Systems Tech.

Working the the B.A. for Network Admin


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

just about finishng my mcse and mcsa


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

ten weeks of class left until i obtain the BA in biology... i believe dec 15 is the big day. (i dont start classes until around the 25th of sept) . but the old PhD is the ultimate goal.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

etalon9100 said:


> I have a university degree in Business Economics... even though I'm working now as a computer programmer.
> 
> All the skills I need to know I learned on my own; alot of wasted money


 a degree is a foot in the door, 9 out of 10 never do anything relating to their degree. You paid for an opportunity to be heard.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Preschool


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

High School....


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Information Technology Diploma

but not working in that field

like etalon9100 said, wasted money

the job i have now, does require anything... just high school

if i had a sceond chance, i would never have gone to school


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

BS in Chemical Engineering & Biological Enginerring - 2001
Masters in Chemical Engineering - 2002

Cornell University


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2003)

Boston University- BS in elementary edu. worked as a teacher for a couple of years then decided to change careers. even tho teaching i enjoy teaching it was not my future career objective. Now im working in the financial markets. always looking to make quick and easy $$. but i have to agree most people attend college and end up employed in something unrelated to their major. but who gives a shiet as long as you have the rights to use the school's name on the resume......


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

BA in Political Science


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

PhD, Pimpin Ho's Degree.

jk.









soon:
mcse
mcsa
TICSA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> PhD, Pimpin Ho's Degree.


 Dont you wish!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

what happened to my post?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

2- years Diploma in Network Administration
1- year Post Diploma in Advanced Network Security and Connectivity
4- years BSc. in Computer Network w/ Minor CS (Current)
2- Master in Science after I complete my degree.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> etalon9100 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a university degree in Business Economics... even though I'm working now as a computer programmer.
> ...


 soo true, alot of people i know who went to college, etc.. got a degree.. dont do anything even closely related to that field.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> what happened to my post?:rock:


 What do you mean what happened?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a bootcamp coming up soon its 2 weeks long but afterwards i will have 5 certs. 
MCP, MCSA, MCSE, "MCSA: Security", and the "MCSE:Security" Certifications.

Eventually i would like to get CCE and TICSA.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > what happened to my post?:rock:
> ...


 Its gone.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 No, its there.


Drew said:


> PhD, Pimpin Ho's Degree.
> 
> jk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

soon to be BS in Bio
and then hopefully a degree at dental school or optometry school


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> I have a bootcamp coming up soon its 2 weeks long but afterwards i will have 5 certs.
> MCP, MCSA, MCSE, "MCSA: Security", and the "MCSE:Security" Certifications.
> 
> Eventually i would like to get CCE and TICSA.


 Microsoft certs are sh*t.

I am currently working towards my CISSP.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

2 semesters left and I'll get my bachelor of music in cello performance.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Xenon said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > I have a bootcamp coming up soon its 2 weeks long but afterwards i will have 5 certs.
> ...


 thats just to make cash fool, its all part of my masterplan.

one day i can be like bling bling riddin spinners n sh*t like the hardcore IT geek i really am.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Was going to school for a Business Degree: Real Estate

working as a network admin LINUX BABY!!!!!

but making a carrer change.

Taking my first class towards a fireman in October!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I thought fire fighters were volunteer?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ill be graduating this spring from the Citadel with an accounting degree, definately not something you can pick up on your own... to many majors do not transition effectively into the real world. Im furious enough that i had to wasted my time on certain core classes that essentially were a waste of time and could have been better spent on more accounting or finance. We have 750+ business students here and less then 35 accounting majors, so there is quite a weeding out process. I plan on taking my CPA and CMA exams sometime next year and will hopefully be working for an international accounting firm performing audit work. I would like to further my education in Industrial engineering/production operations. I have grown to really enjoy numbers.

I have really enjoyed the leadership experiences i have had here, which i could not have received anywhere else last year i was in charge of the recruiting program for the school with a staff of 62 and this year im in charge of all the rifles, inventory, rooms and other supplies of apx 475 cadets.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Drew said:


> I thought fire fighters were volunteer?


 not professional ones.


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

Drew said:


> I thought fire fighters were volunteer?


hmmm never heard of Volunteer fire fighters in my city ... but in my case I have to go to school to be a certified FFI & EMT!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

1/2 degree in Comp. Sci
and I am now currently enrolled in a computer institute doing Web-design








this is why I am so busy now, plus work, and my previous working experiences...


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Piran-huhs? said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > I thought fire fighters were volunteer?
> ...


Back in the day, in Maryland, there were complete fire houses that were all volunteers except for the chief, and a few other officers. My dad was (some ranking I can't remember) but he was still a volunteer. Just to be a volunteer you still needed to take EMT classes and such. The city or county did pick up the tab for your uniform, training, and cleaning of your uniform. Now most jurisdictions have a mix of paid and volunteer. I am not 100% sure but I believe the city of rockville and baltimore city's fire stations are completely staffed with city employees.


----------



## obsession530 (Jul 10, 2003)

BA in Child Development, going for my Master in Early Childhood Education :smile:


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm still in HS senoir heh


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm a senior in high school...


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have a BA from University in Sociology. and I am working towards a 2 year diploma from College.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

BA in Business Administration, currently I am the security adminstrator for a regional bank, we do all the internal investigations on forgeries, embezzlements, and anything else that adversley affects the bank.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would one day like to have a PhD in Veterinary science so at the moment I am currently going to work on my 2 year vet program after I get my required classes done for the program


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

3rd year currently at U of Wisconsin working on a BS in Econ.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i have an associates degree in equine management (horses) i really really do miss the horses alot
















it really sucks about student loans and not working in the field that i choose to go to school for







imo i shouldve went for something else because what i learned in school i already knew and like some people said waste of money

thinking about taking some classes at a tech college and go into puters since almost everything has something to do puters :nod:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Bat cert. Carpenter apprenticeship


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

BS in Business Management from the University of Phoenix. My company paid for every cent... Boeing!!!!!!


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Assocaites Degree W/ Honors
Criminal Justice - Law Enforcement.


----------



## bbq (Jun 3, 2003)

Working on the BA


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

after highschool, I enrolled in a 2 year, 1200 hour electronics course. I decided 2 years was too long, so I opted for the 1 year option. now i'm 20, i have a CET, and debating wether or not to go for MMS, A+, A++, etc.

~Will.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> after highschool, I enrolled in a 2 year, 1200 hour electronics course. I decided 2 years was too long, so I opted for the 1 year option. now i'm 20, i have a CET, and debating wether or not to go for MMS, A+, A++, etc.
> 
> ~Will.










....


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

high school is the furthest of my educamacation


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

I was asked to leave high school in 1985. earned my GED in 1991. 
before my eye sight problem I was foreman for a mason contractor.
further schooling was theraputic massage school in 1995-96.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

-BA on Computer Programming (T.P.L.)
-Still for BA on Electronics and Computer Engineer (T.P.I.)

-Certified C.T.I. Engineer
-Certified P.A.B.X. Engineer
-Certified Oracle DBA

And i work as technical consultant/engineer for CTI

------
| JIM |
------


----------

